# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشكل در سرويس شيرپوينت سرور

## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام دوستام 
من وقتي سرور شيرپوينت را ريستارت ميكنم متوجه ميشم كه Application Server بروي سرور



> Error Event ID 2020 Source msmq


  را ميدهد مشكل به احتمال زياد مربوط به Database ميباشد ونكته ديگر اينكه ادمين شيرپوينت ادمين ديتابيس هم هست و سرويس اكانت هم هست من اين ID را سرچ كردم جواب درستي نگرفتم دوستان تجربه اين  ERROR  را داشته اند  :خجالت:

----------


## mona11

این error چون مربوط به خود ویندوز هست،فکر نکنم جز با نصب دوباره ویندوز حل بشه :( ولی دقیق نمیدونم

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام ،يكي از سرويسهاي مربوط به ويندوز ميباشد بعيد ميدونم به اون مرحله برسه كه اميدوارم اين اتفاق نيفتد .

----------

